# My Trunk is Possesed



## 95seRguy (Oct 4, 2004)

i have a problem with the trunk on my 200sx. sometimes it opens and sometimes it does not (this is a completely random thing). also when i try to open it with the key it doesn't turn. i was wondering if any1 else had this problem or knows how to fix it. info greatly appreciated.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

nope never had the problem but i just say try dicken around with all the linkage that is connected to the lock and see if any of it is bent or brocken and replace it with stuff from a junk yard :thumbup:


----------



## MagicPie (Jun 23, 2004)

Its really a simple device am sure if you actually look closer you could figure out the problem


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

95seRguy said:


> i have a problem with the trunk on my 200sx. sometimes it opens and sometimes it does not (this is a completely random thing). also when i try to open it with the key it doesn't turn. i was wondering if any1 else had this problem or knows how to fix it. info greatly appreciated.


mines does that... you think that's wierd? sometimes when I hit a bump while driving it will open up automatically. 

last time my trunk wouldn't open it was because that rubber water sealant piece was not on correctly and I guess the linkage closed down too far.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Here's the information about the trunk latch from the B14 FSM:









Lew


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

my key didnt open my trunk either. I bought a new lock from Nissan and it works but now I have 2 keys. The old lock is really cruddy looking so I'd say that has something to do with it. I've heard of others having this problem with Sentras, 98 expecially.


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

just spray some wd40 in the key hole then work it until it opens


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> my key didnt open my trunk either. I bought a new lock from Nissan and it works but now I have 2 keys. The old lock is really cruddy looking so I'd say that has something to do with it. I've heard of others having this problem with Sentras, 98 expecially.


my trunk doesn't open with the key either, i guess i gotta get a new lock.
How much did the lock run you?


----------



## payk (May 5, 2004)

the mechanism is actually separate from the lock 
so just replace the latch mechanism and you can use the old lock to go with it
i believe that it is separate from the lock.
i changed the latch after i backed into a suburban but it still use the old lock i just clean it with wd40 once in a while


----------



## 95seRguy (Oct 4, 2004)

thanx alot!.... i finally got into my trunk today.... this forum rocks!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm going to have to check my lock because I can open it fine with the trunk latch but I have to play with it to get the key to work. Almost like with the key the linkage won't turn.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I'm going to have to check my lock because I can open it fine with the trunk latch but I have to play with it to get the key to work. Almost like with the key the linkage won't turn.


 i have the exact same problem.


----------



## 95seRguy (Oct 4, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I'm going to have to check my lock because I can open it fine with the trunk latch but I have to play with it to get the key to work. Almost like with the key the linkage won't turn.


i had that problem too. just sray some wd40 inside of the lock and wait a couple minutes..... then put the key in and start wiggling it around.... mine only took about 5mins to come loose.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I tried spraying it down with wd40 and it still didn't work The new lock was either $40 or $50, I can't remember but its a breeze to isntall. The inside of the lock is really nasty looking, someone aruond town said they took theirs out and too a locksmith and they fixed it. If your wanting a new lock, I'll take mine in and see if it can be fixed. if I can get it fixed, I'll sell you mine. I'd let mine go for 15 shipped including 2 Nissan Keys (grey heads not black)
PM me if interested, I'd be back to ONE key instaed of 2.


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

James said:


> mines does that... you think that's wierd? sometimes when I hit a bump while driving it will open up automatically.
> 
> last time my trunk wouldn't open it was because that rubber water sealant piece was not on correctly and I guess the linkage closed down too far.


Hey James have you ever figured out why the trunk opens up when you go over bump, mine does the same. It's even worst when I go around corners real fast.

MAx


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

not really. I've been in other cars that do it too... usually cheaper cars... I think its the chasis bending when it goes over the bump and jolts it loose... no clue...


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

James said:


> not really. I've been in other cars that do it too... usually cheaper cars... I think its the chasis bending when it goes over the bump and jolts it loose... no clue...


Thanks, we both came to the same conclusion. Not much we can do about it I guess.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

It only does it when I'm flying over a good sized sharp bump... if its over a gradual bump and I'm going fast enough it may do it too. That's why I came to that conclusion. I've had a lot of problems with the trunk latch...


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

95seRguy said:


> i had that problem too. just sray some wd40 inside of the lock and wait a couple minutes..... then put the key in and start wiggling it around.... mine only took about 5mins to come loose.


 i might try that too, i haven't opened my trunk with a key in like 2 years lol


----------



## payk (May 5, 2004)

the metal by the trunk latch seems too soft that you can actually bend it if you accidentally put something on it . so when you run onver a bump or corner the metal flexes a bit and the trunk pops open. i still dont know how to fix this problem i was working on it but then the trunk springs broke my trunk is heavy enough not to pop open

does anyone have a tip on how to install the trunk springs ?


----------



## Housefly7k (Apr 25, 2004)

I have the same problem with my 95 Sentra
Bumps and taking corners too fast and the trunk pop open.
Happened 4 times in the past 2 months.


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

My trunk won't open sometimes either. Neither will the key turn when I'm in a hurry. I sometimes have to mess with it for it to open. I just open it from the driver's side usually...which wasn't working for a while, until I put some WD-40 on the latch...that opened it right up.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Housefly7k said:


> I have the same problem with my 95 Sentra
> Bumps and taking corners too fast and the trunk pop open.
> Happened 4 times in the past 2 months.


 damn that sucks


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

Housefly7k said:


> I have the same problem with my 95 Sentra
> Bumps and taking corners too fast and the trunk pop open.
> Happened 4 times in the past 2 months.


 DAMN....that does suck. Some of us are having trouble opening the trunk...you're having trouble keeping it closed.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

unrealated story....

when i was selling cars at the local nissan dealer, we had a late model grand am, that had a button for the trunk release, like a new altima or maxima... every time you shut the drivers door the trunk opened, so test drives were fun..c ustomer gets in, shuts the door, trunk opens, i get out, shut trunk..test drive, customert gets out, door closes trunk opens... etc .etc.etc... never did sell that car...


----------



## Prophecy (Aug 14, 2004)

my trunk actually has the same fuck ups as yours... ERRR


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Well, if the key won't open the trunk all the time, it may be a worn out key. I had this problem with my Frontier and went to the dealer and they cut me a new one by information contained in the VIN (Serial number). Probelm solved an I can now get into all of my locks when I need to!


----------



## Phy (Oct 13, 2004)

How much did that run ya, himile?

My trunk's the same, actually... and so's the driver's side door. I've actually gotta unlock it from the right side every time. I'll try the WD40 thing when I find some WD40...


----------

